# Bentley Continental GT Speed



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi ladies and gerbils ! So here's a little different porn for you all other than those boring Ferraris . This guy found me on the internet, but when I arrived and he saw the Ferrari hat that I was wearing it clicked and we both recognized each other... he's in the process of buying a bianco Ferraro California, which we'll most likely be wrapping in matte white... sickenss. Anyway, his car needed a lotta luvin, as it hadn't seen a drop of wax since its birthday and really hadn't been cared for the way it should have been. The main reason he called me though was because some calcium deposits had seeped out of the concrete ceiling in his garage and dripped onto the car and needed to be removed. It actually dripped in 2 different places but I only got a shot of the second and less "horrifying" one. These were removed with 20% vinegar and a MF. The first "drip" marred the paint and had to be compounded out after removing the initial deposits. The entire car was polished with a Wolf's WP-3N and a finishing pad, though some places had to be compounded with a cutting pad and Wolf's WP-6N and then refined with a finishing pad and WP-1N. Here's the pics >>



















Dirty little boy...




























Dingy leather...










Engine compartment lacking... cleanliness? And full of "exotics" (bugs).




























The grill was rather mucky too...










...but a through cleaning with Wolf's Nano Wheel Cleaner (I also use it for grills and other metal parts) everything looks great . I sprayed the grill and brushed out each little nook and cranny with a detail dash brush then rinsed it clean... the nano sealant stays behind (notice the water beading...)










The untreated side...










Finished and blown dry with a mini-blower...










Some bug damage that I couldn't remove with a gentle wash, which were later soaked in Wolf's WT-1N APC (1:4) and gently scrubbed with a mesh wash sponge. The remainder was polished out.










I know they're hard to see, but here's some pictures of the swirls .










A bit better...



















Hazy lamps...










Managed to catch some of the damage with natural light !










I really get pressed for time when doing these cars, so hunting for the proper light, waiting for the moon and stars to align, etc. so I can take a picture isn't really that important... I snap a couple of what I can in the time that I have and that's it...










Side-view mirror...










The rear spoiler before... I'd been testing Wolf's WP-1N for some time now, and have basically rejected several versions of it and the weekend before I received the newest version. This spoiler was the perfect test subject because it's solid black and pretty soft (compared to paint) so if I can polish this and leave a perfect finish, then I can do it on anything...










Excellent results! We finalized WP-1N with this recipe!



















The back license plate holder was obviously glued to the bumper and to secure the frame to the bumper while to glue adhered to this contoured form, they obviously used duct tape because that residue is unmistakable ! Now I'm a big fan of duct tape, but guys... not on a Bentley!!!!










Some nice swirlies...










I'm not sure what this was on the back bumper, but it looked as if it had been marred with some sort of chemical. It's obvious that the bumpers are painted separately than the rest of the car, but this wasn't the "average paint defect".










All cleared up after a 2-stage polishing and some patience...










At the end of day 1 I marked all the areas that still needed my attention, that way I don't have to scratch my head the next day...










On day 2 the polishing was finished pretty early and the first coat of LSP, Wolf's nano paint sealant was applied while I attended to the interior.










Some flavor-savers in the seats...










Console...



















All clean  (dots on the left could not be removed )




























All jambs and seals were also treated with Wolf's nano sealant










Back spoiler lifted and thoroughly cleaned...










Some gratuitous/mandatory shots of the 600 HP bi-turbo pen1s that happens to have a steering wheel and a luxurious carriage attached to it... and 4 wheels to boot AND a boot . All cleaned by hand and protected with Wolf's nano trim sealant























































Exotics removed from the radiator...










And from under the hood...










Some random shots of the finished product after Wolf's nano coating 































































Breitling... solid 









































































A walk around >>






Thanks for reading and to all the Playboy subscribers, thanks for "reading"!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Job Jesse :thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Thats one dirty car. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Jesse, and a fantastic car that my brother will have worked on!!!!


----------



## bigo (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations on a great job awesome car, I have no news of one of these here in Brazil, so I have to go to europe can work at one of these kkkkkkkkk.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work there Jesse , good to see you are not detailing just Ferrari's :lol:

Mario


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good Jesse :thumb:

Some nice arty shots of the engine


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very impressive! :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Jesse's Back!!!! 

But Reds is sad because it wasn't a Ferrari...

...not really. Top job there young man :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Reds said:


> Jesse's Back!!!!
> 
> But Reds is sad because it wasn't a Ferrari...
> 
> ...not really. Top job there young man :thumb:


Thanks and not to worry mate, I've got quite a few stocked up which will be posted soon !


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great car great job great colour combo inside....:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

123quackers said:


> great car great job great colour combo inside....:thumb:


Thanks buddy! How's my favorite car (your Lambo)?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice fella:thumb:

Rare colour for it too, well over here anyway


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris_VRS said:


> Very nice fella:thumb:
> 
> Rare colour for it too, well over here anyway


Thanks Chris! Yeah he orders all of his cars in rare colors... Exige Scura, just in a bianco Cali with b&w interior that we will probably wrap in matte white... siiiiick!


----------

